# Buildings with curious claddings or patterns



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this one by big dog


big-dog said:


> There are so many checked pattern buildings in Shenyang. Here's another one in Shenyang,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Tree House Residence Hall, MassArt, Boston


----------



## TrekRo9 (Apr 18, 2015)

Some of these buildings make me feel a little queasy and itchy :nuts:

Interesting thread though!


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Keystone*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Keystone*










Fairfax Hotel, 715 Delaware Ave.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *"Palacio de los Bichos"* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Taken from this vid:


----------

